
The end of startups and rise of entrepreneurship - dsarle
http://arcticstartup.com/end-startups-rise-true-entrepreneurs/
======
restalis
_" No more “blanket” strategy, trying to force everyone behind a single
mission. Every single human being has their own personal meaning and vision,
and the organizations of the future will thrive on that."_

What a tendentious piece of writing! That common (single) mission isn't
supposed to be a direction people get whipped towards, it's supposed to be a
beacon for like-minded individuals to rally around and commonly support, it's
supposed to be willingly chosen by employees in the moment of singing their
contract. And they can also renounce the adherence to such missions at any
time by resigning.

 _" it can give rise to a new kind of organization that actually does not care
about “profit” in a standard definition of the world and frankly – no
capitalistically run company will see it coming"_

Reading this, for some reason I get the sensation that I'm being sold
communism. We already have "kind of organization that actually does not care
about “profit” in a standard definition of the world"; it's called "non-profit
organization" and it does its job well enough, no need for October Revolution
here. We have choices and we choose. Maybe the overall picture isn't pretty in
all its aspects but what we have accommodates a broad range of our nature's
peculiarities. When attempting to think of something better take that into
account.

------
gumby
This!

I stopped saying that I worked on startups around 2000 because the word had
already become so hackneyed and sterile. I just say "I've started and built
some companies" and let people make of that what they may. If they don't
really know who I am that's fine.

